# Breda chicks



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I finally got around to taking photos' - here are the 10 Breda chicks I got from Waltzs' Ark. They are happy and thriving. One little guy appears to have a slight cross beak but s/he is eating just fine right now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! Congrats! I love their feathers.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> I finally got around to taking photos' - here are the 10 Breda chicks I got from Waltzs' Ark. They are happy and thriving. One little guy appears to have a slight cross beak but s/he is eating just fine right now.


Wow, those are some gorgeous chicks! Congratz


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg!!!! They are beautiful!! I cant wait to see them feather out


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwwww!!!They're different colors and the gray ones are fabulous.I hope they continue to thrive.I still can't get over their dinosaur-like nostrils.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the grey will be blues, the white mottled and the blacks black


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> I think the grey will be blues, the white mottled and the blacks black


I'm hoping the whites are splash - it would be fabulous if they stayed white!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooooh i forgot about splash!! I hope they stay white


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I contacted Waltzs and she said they were definitely splash. White is _very_ rare and as far as she knows there aren't any in the US.
I put the little one outside again today. They really enjoyed their outing on Monday and seem bummed they couldn't go out yesterday.
The second pic shows the cross beak chick, still the largest of them all


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are beautiful!! My cross beak fixed itself, i upped the protein to dumor 24% chick starter and the beak leveled out. 
Im loving your chicks sooo beautiful


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

How old are they now sue?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if wearing some sort of night brace would help.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> How old are they now sue?


They were hatched on Apr 19, so just over 4 weeks - they are very robust


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Rare feather ranch in ca lost its mottled breda roo. She has 6 beautiful breda hens for sale $30 each. Im dying here she is too far away . Shipping would be like $400 alone.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Awww Gorgeous!!! I love them! Is that breed good at egg laying?


----------

